

ASK YC: What is the coolest startup company video you have seen? - nickhac

Does anyone know of any startup or company profile videos that are really edgy cool and all slick and alluring?<p>We're not talking about the same old coporate product demo videos or message from the CEO... but fun company profile videos that help make users fall in love with the company?
======
pg
The Xobni recruiting video. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgg02cCIOto>

------
rrival
Connected Ventures : <http://www.vimeo.com/173714>

And Cambrian House has some good ones: <http://www.cambrianhouse.com/video/>

